
Porsche Taycan Turbo's EPA range of 201 miles is much lower than expected - codeulike
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/11/taycan-turbo-epa-estimate
======
jansan
It's interesting that for no other EV the difference between EPA and WLTP
range is that big, not even close. Jalopnik wrote that Porsche may have
transfered a two cycle result, which requires multiplication with a 0.7
factor. If you take out the 0.7 factor the range is aroung 285 miles, which
seems more plausible.

